# Malawi 120 PICS



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Some pictures of my 120 Malawi

Youtube videos... http://www.youtube.com/user/MalawiMan999


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome! Gorgeous fish! Is it An all male?


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

Incredible!


----------



## amiricle (Aug 5, 2008)

amazing tank


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Wowzers. Full Tank Shot, puhleez!


----------



## chrisFewell (Feb 3, 2009)

what lights are you runing on that tank? also, what food are you feeding?? the colors on those fish are sweet.


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

lil_flame33 said:


> Awesome! Gorgeous fish! Is it An all male?


Thanks! :thumb: All male except a couple Acei.


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

chrisFewell said:


> what lights are you runing on that tank? also, what food are you feeding?? the colors on those fish are sweet.


I have a pair of 24" Nova Extreme double T5's for lighting. Feeding New Life Spectrum and krill every couple weeks for a snack. :fish:


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Malawiman999 said:


> chrisFewell said:
> 
> 
> > what lights are you runing on that tank? also, what food are you feeding?? the colors on those fish are sweet.
> ...


what kind of bulbs? 6700K? 10000k?

Seems to cover the spectrum pretty good.

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

Great looking tank. Great pic.

Roger


----------



## metro6775 (Sep 16, 2008)

Beautiful fish. I 2nd the question about the lights. 6700k 10000k 50/50?


----------



## Reel North (Sep 23, 2006)

whats that red fish with the blue face?!


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

metro6775 said:


> Beautiful fish. I 2nd the question about the lights. 6700k 10000k 50/50?


I am using 460nm Actinic & Freshwater Current USA bulbs. Seems to cover the spectrum nicely. Also have a Coralife 48" double T5 that I will be ordering up some bulbs for.


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Some new PICS... opcorn:


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

Malawiman999 said:


> metro6775 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful fish. I 2nd the question about the lights. 6700k 10000k 50/50?
> ...


Thats what i was wondering about. I too have a current 48" T-5 HO set up. it came with 2 actinic and 2 10,000K and it seems to "wash out" the reds/yellows.

I was looking to get the 6700K freshwater to replace them and it looks like that may definetely be the way to go.

Thanks!
:thumb:


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

tires_6792 said:


> Malawiman999 said:
> 
> 
> > metro6775 said:
> ...


I experimented with 10,000K and was not satisfied. The Current USA freshwater bulbs seem to cover the red, orange, & yellow spectrum nicely. I am contemplating running a 420nm actinic and a current freshwater in the 48" Coralife T-5 HO. :thumb: Also run two 24" All-Glass T-8 8,000K full spectrum daylight lamps along the front. I run the T-8's during the day from noon-5:00 then both T-5's & T-8's 5:00-11:00. :fish:


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

> ="Malawiman999 :thumb: Also run two 24" *All-Glass T-8 8,000K full spectrum daylight lamps* along the front. I run the T-8's during the day from noon-5:00 then both T-5's & T-8's 5:00-11:00. :fish:


I also run these as well. i typically used them on old ruby peacock tank. seemed to really show their colors well.

Im wondering if i can take out 1 actinic bulb and run 3 6700K with a single on my 48" light. will have to see how that looks maybe.

will be getting 2 bulbs in a couple weeks or so and will post some pics as well.


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Reel North said:


> whats that red fish with the blue face?!


Rubescens aka "German Red" Been growing him out for the last 6 months... He is still young! :drooling:

Just took these a couple minutes ago...


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are some PICS from a 225 acrylic my bro has setup in my basement. He picked it up 6 months ago and didnt have room... so I adopted. Sweet tank! 225 acrylic exclusively haps with a 40 gallon sump and FX5. :thumb: 
Starting to stock... some of the fish... opcorn:


----------



## tires_6792 (Mar 25, 2005)

nice rubescens. :thumb:

I am currently growing out some i got recently. Too small for pictures now.

Cant wait tho' as the father is stunning. I think he said the line came from Thailand originally.


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Tank is awesome! What ind of sand is that? Its really white. Also are those lace rocks?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

maxim240sx said:


> Tank is awesome! What ind of sand is that? Its really white. Also are those lace rocks?


Since my bother did not respond to your questions yet and he posted pics of some of my fish I think I have the right to hijack.  The sand is pool filter sand that you can get at any pool/spa store. Yes both tanks are filled with lace rock. Lace rock is cheap and I think it looks great.

Oh and I almost forgot about the hijack. LOL Here is the link to some pics and vids of the 225 gal.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=209347


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

solgood said:


> Since my bother did not respond to your questions yet and he posted pics of some of my fish I think I have the right to hijack.  The sand is pool filter sand that you can get at any pool/spa store. Yes both tanks are filled with lace rock. Lace rock is cheap and I think it looks great.


Back to Somalia for you... ya pirate! Arrrr matey! :lol:


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Couple new PICS of the 120...


----------



## Malawiman999 (Feb 2, 2010)

Curious if anyone could help identify this fish? I bought it a year ago in Milwaukee WI at a LFS. They just had it listed as Aulonocara without a specific name and didn't have a clue when asked. Maybe Aulonocara Maylandi???


----------

